# Need help



## IMRANMEHMOOD (May 14, 2019)

Dear friends 
i am new here and i need help thats why i join this group hope everyone fine and happy i need embassy appointment and i have problem with website please if someone can help i am very thankful to him when they open appointment there is error 

There is a high number of applications being processed at the moment. Please try again later. 

website : https://secure2.e-konsulat.gov.pl/

i am unable to book appointment please help me they open appointment from tuesday and friday 3 pm india time new delhi appointment i need for work visa


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Only advice I can give is keep trying or go in person.

EDIT; Moved from Website Forum.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

IMRANMEHMOOD said:


> Dear friends
> i am new here and i need help thats why i join this group hope everyone fine and happy i need embassy appointment and i have problem with website please if someone can help i am very thankful to him when they open appointment there is error
> 
> There is a high number of applications being processed at the moment. Please try again later.
> ...


Please check the contact us in the website or walk in to the Embassy and contact the coordinator or spokesperson or PR.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

If you think that your query is solved, I would request you to please close the case as resolved.

on the top of this thread, See Thread Tools - Mark Solved


----------

